# Splitting a 48kw generator with 2-100 amp tansfer switches



## jsmart84 (Nov 20, 2011)

After the bad storm here in the NE it seems everyone wants a generator now. Well i have my dentist that lost a ton of money that week that really doesnt care on price he just wants full operation of his office. Im spec-ing out a 48 kw generac generator . Right now he has 2 -one hundred amp panels on separate meters/mb outsideinside a 5 gang meter bank . The disconnnect on the generator is a 200 amp main breaker. Im thinking i will need 2- 100 amp fused disconnects to be before the transfer switches. Any thoughts?? Thanks


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jsmart84 said:


> After the bad storm here in the NE it seems everyone wants a generator now. Well i have my dentist that lost a ton of money that week that really doesnt care on price he just wants full operation of his office. Im spec-ing out a 48 kw generac generator . Right now he has 2 -one hundred amp panels on separate meters/mb outsideinside a 5 gang meter bank . The disconnnect on the generator is a 200 amp main breaker. Im thinking i will need 2- 100 amp fused disconnects to be before the transfer switches. Any thoughts?? Thanks


What size service is feeding the building?



Welcome to the forum..........:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jsmart84 (Nov 20, 2011)

Sorry the next post i left covered that, its 400 i believe its parralled from the meter. It may just be a 320 amp.I didnt open the meter bank to find out but it has 5 100 amp spots taken. Nowadays anything this large needs to have a 400amp disconnect prior to the meters.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Personally Id go with Kohler or Cummins for a generator, Generac isnt as dependable in the long run especially for a medical building.

Your plan sounds ok, It may be cheaper if you consolidate the 2 panels and and or feed them with 1 meter and disconnect. Try both senarios on paper to see wich is cheaper.


----------



## jsmart84 (Nov 20, 2011)

I cant combine them because the existing meter bank only has a 1oo amp positions. I think this is the way to go about it. Now i havent ever read anything bad about generac? Ive installed almost every type when i was with my old company. Does everyone recommend anyone but Generac


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Sounds like 2 ATS is the way to go. A good number of people on here including me prefer Kohler, Cummins and others over Generac for a number of reasons.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

jsmart84 said:


> I cant combine them because the existing meter bank only has a 1oo amp positions. I think this is the way to go about it. Now i havent ever read anything bad about generac? Ive installed almost every type when i was with my old company. Does everyone recommend anyone but Generac


 
Is it going to be a natural gas or diesel generator.
I have only installed generac in residential, commercial is always onan


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah it looks like 2 ATS is looking like a good option. If Generac is the only product you have installed then you are in trouble. Don't drink there their kool aid. I've been using Generac since 2000 and thought they were the best until I got into using Kohler, Cummins, ect.. But let me give a better option than those guys. I've been using a company out of Ohio called Stateline Power, they have the products that are equal or better than those guys but yet their prices are way below everything plus their lead times are averaging 1 to 3 weeks. Excellent product but even better prices especially if you do alot of bid work.


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

jsmart84 said:


> After the bad storm here in the NE it seems everyone wants a generator now. Well i have my dentist that *lost a ton of money* that week that really *doesnt care on price* he just wants *full operation of his office*. Im spec-ing out a 48 kw *generac* generator . Right now he has 2 -one hundred amp panels on separate meters/mb outsideinside a 5 gang meter bank . The disconnnect on the generator is a 200 amp main breaker. Im thinking i will need 2- 100 amp fused disconnects to be before the transfer switches. Any thoughts?? Thanks


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: I am going back to watching the comedy channel:thumbup:


----------

